# Outside Speakers



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

We have an '07 28KRS. Does anyone know how to turn off the outside speakers? the Owners manual from Keystone sure leaves one wanting for more info.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

HWY STAR said:


> We have an '07 28KRS. Does anyone know how to turn off the outside speakers? the Owners manual from Keystone sure leaves one wanting for more info.


I think it has a button on the radio. Like an A B C. speaker selector.


----------



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

sleecjr said:


> We have an '07 28KRS. Does anyone know how to turn off the outside speakers? the Owners manual from Keystone sure leaves one wanting for more info.


I think it has a button on the radio. Like an A B C. speaker selector.
[/quote]

Thanks but searched and pushed every button on the darn thing. No A B switch. Even the dealer didn't know how to do it. Guess I am going to have to do some deconstruction and find out how the speakers are wired and install my own A B switch.


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Check the manual for the radio. The dealer should have given it to you it may help. Mine would blast us out of the trailer when you first turned it on. After reading the manual I was able to figure out how to set the default volume.


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Does the radio have a fader function?


----------



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

Bill H said:


> Does the radio have a fader function?


Yes and tried that, also read radio manual - even the french version- and i dont speak french


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Try calling Keystone directly and ask for an Outback customer service tech...Heck, they built the thing, you'd think they might know how the speakers work









Keystone Contact Info

Good luck and Keep us posted!


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

HWY STAR said:


> Does the radio have a fader function?


Yes and tried that, also read radio manual - even the french version- and i dont speak french








[/quote]

My next suggestion is either A ) Beat it with a hammer or B ) let some of those Dogs at it.......









BTW.....Congrats on the new rig & WELCOME to Outbackers!!!!!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

MOSSBERG 12 Gauge ...

That takes care of most problems in Texas thats not covered by an instruction manual....


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

HWY STAR said:


> We have an '07 28KRS. Does anyone know how to turn off the outside speakers? the Owners manual from Keystone sure leaves one wanting for more info.


I'm sure the Front/Back fader does the trick. But it maybe wired wrong try the Left/Right fader. My bet is it's wire wrong.


----------



## C Ware (Mar 19, 2007)

I knew I came to the right place. OB'ers RULE.... The fade is actually inside (front) and outside (rear fade).

Thanks a bunch for all the suggestions and help.

LETS GO CAMPING----*NOW!*


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

You have outside speakers!









Guess me and my humble 04 are considered veterans now.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> You have outside speakers!
> 
> Guess me and my humble 04 are considered veterans now.


Don't worry about it, Jim. I don't even use the _inside_ ones!

Mark


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

California Jim said:


> You have outside speakers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it's time to upgrade









MaeJae


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Glad to hear you figured it out









I agree, LET'S GO CAMPING!


----------



## mx33suprdav (Jul 2, 2006)

OK need more info. I have a 06 and have been wanting to add outside speakers. Where and how are they mounted? How is the sound quality? pics would be nice. Thanks


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

mx33suprdav said:


> OK need more info. I have a 06 and have been wanting to add outside speakers. Where and how are they mounted? How is the sound quality? pics would be nice. Thanks


I agree! Can you post some photos??


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey skippershe,
Do yo have outside speakers?? I don't have outside speakers on my 28krs. Did I get ripped off by Lakeshore/Keystone







But now, I do have an outside shower, doors on the end of the dinette seats and a top drawer in the kitchen








david


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

beachbum said:


> Hey skippershe,
> Do yo have outside speakers?? I don't have outside speakers on my 28krs. Did I get ripped off by Lakeshore/Keystone
> 
> 
> ...


No!

I don't have outside speakers, nor do I have an outside shower, nor do I have a door on both ends of my dinette, and a big negative on the top drawer in the kitchen...

so what's your point?? LOL!









Well, I sort of have outdoor speakers, I purchased a nice pair of computer speakers and hook them into my iPod, then plug in next to the outside cookstove...they actually work great, it would just be really nice to not have to set them up and put them away.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Sorry.. I had to get the stuff done. Camping season is here and we have a rally to attend Easter weekend
david


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

mx33suprdav said:


> OK need more info. I have a 06 and have been wanting to add outside speakers. Where and how are they mounted? How is the sound quality? pics would be nice. Thanks












mx33suprdav,

I think you were wanting to see pics of the factory installed outside speakers so here you go. Not the best shot but it is the only one I have that shows them. You can see them to the left and right of the exterior light that is above the kitchen window.

As for the sound quality, I am not all that impressed but heck, I'm not too impressed with the interior speakers either. I'm sure I'll upgrade all soon.

Hope this helps.
Paul

Edit: OK, leave it to the noob to post such a small picture. I'll have to figure out how to size it right in the morning.


----------



## mx33suprdav (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks for the info. That looks like a easy mod. I think i will add that to the list of things to do.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

If someone was going to do this mod, wouldn't you think it would be better to have the speakers set at a lower point on the TT, like someplace around head level when sitting down? That way, you could keep the volume level down and not have to broadcast your music over the entire CG

I bet they were set up high because of the existing stereo wiring.

Thoughts? Opinions?


----------



## yesallmine (Mar 3, 2007)

Ours is wired with the outside and bunk on oneside of the " fade button" and the main cabin on the other. no way to turn off bunkroom when listening outside. not good if anyone is sleeping or watching tv in bunk area.Suggestions?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

yesallmine said:


> Ours is wired with the outside and bunk on oneside of the " fade button" and the main cabin on the other. no way to turn off bunkroom when listening outside. not good if anyone is sleeping or watching tv in bunk area.Suggestions?


Hmmm, they must have let Gilligan wire the speakers...

If it were me, I would think about disconnecting the speakers in the bunkroom. We have them in our garage area and don't even really know why. I would much rather just have them in the main cabin area and outside anyway.


----------



## hkrace_fan (Jul 26, 2007)

skippershe said:


> If someone was going to do this mod, wouldn't you think it would be better to have the speakers set at a lower point on the TT, like someplace around head level when sitting down? That way, you could keep the volume level down and not have to broadcast your music over the entire CG
> 
> I bet they were set up high because of the existing stereo wiring.
> 
> Thoughts? Opinions?


 they are there because the speakers are too thick for the wall so they are hidden behind the micro and upper cabinet inside


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

hkrace_fan said:


> If someone was going to do this mod, wouldn't you think it would be better to have the speakers set at a lower point on the TT, like someplace around head level when sitting down? That way, you could keep the volume level down and not have to broadcast your music over the entire CG
> 
> I bet they were set up high because of the existing stereo wiring.
> 
> Thoughts? Opinions?


 they are there because the speakers are too thick for the wall so they are hidden behind the micro and upper cabinet inside
[/quote]

Agreed...in the 08 26RKS they are mounted outside, behind the cabinets above the couch. There is no evident access, either.
They are controlled by the FADE....which isn't easy to use with the Jensen radio/CD.

Bob


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)

California Jim said:


> You have outside speakers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can we here the drumming if you don't have any outside speakers Jim?


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

We have an 07 23RS and we don't have outside speakers either.
But I think we are suppose to according to the list of features for that model. Do other 23RS owners have them?

After reading this thread though, it may be a good thing that we don't have them?


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

on the fadder you have to go left or right . left will I think keep the speekers on out side and on in side but one the left, right should put them only on the inside and only on the right side inside the TT. try both ways and see if that works I know it does for my radio.



HWY STAR said:


> Does the radio have a fader function?


Yes and tried that, also read radio manual - even the french version- and i dont speak french








[/quote]


----------

